# BROWNIE CLUB BEVERAGES ~ SEARCH FOR A 1934 ACL



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 27, 2012)

Most of you are probably familar with the previous discussions here on the forum regarding the possible existence of a ...

*1934 BROWNIE CLUB BEVERAGES ACL SODA BOTTLE FROM PROVIDENCE, RHODE ISLAND*

 But since one hasn't surfaced yet that I know of, I thought I'd give it another shot and see if resurrecting the topic might produce one. Please know there are variations of this brand but that it is the one pictured here, with the side-by-side wording, that will most likely be the 1934. The other variations typically have the words "Brownie Club" with one word on top of the other and not side-by-side.

 What I am attempting to determine once and for all is whether a 1934 Brownie Club Beverages does or does not exist? If one does exist, great, then we'll add it to member Morbious_Fod's 1934 "Jumbo ~ A Super Cola" as the only two known acl soda bottles made in 1934. If one doesn't surface, well ... then I'm going to be greatly disappointed and be forced to spend the rest of my days searching for one, which is something I really do not want to do!  (Lol)

 So if anybody has one, or even "thinks" they have one, please check the base and see what kind of marks it has, which will likely be either a single-digit 4 or a double-digit 34

 Thanks in advance for your time and interest.

 Sodapopbob

 Here's a picture of the label from Rick Sweeney's 2002 acl book. Following this is a pic of the accompanying text.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 27, 2012)

And here's the text ... which I added the red to. Note it list a 1935 and a 1937 but not a 1934. ???


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 27, 2012)

splante ~ msleona ~ RIB

 Please know I am only teasing when I say this, but what's the deal with all of the Providence, Rhode Island soda bottles? Why are they so mysterious and hard to find and research? Is there something weird about Providence that we don't know and you guy's aren't telling us? Inquiring minds would like to know! (Lol) []

 Bob


----------



## msleonas (Oct 28, 2012)

Would it only be a 12 oz?  

 As for Providence sodas, not sure what the deal is? What I do know is that for the smallest state, and with the population just about doubling from 1900 to the 1950s, the extremely high business growth during that time period here in Rhode Island, there were more bottling companies than ever. But, as you know business growth was probably at the highest rate during that time period. 

 Now, even though our population is just over one million, there are literally only a handful of us that are unearthing all of the bottles. So, the odds of the few of us doing the work finding every bottle that was made is slim.  

 Just my thoughts.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 28, 2012)

Leona ~

 Thanks for stopping by and sharing your insights. I'm not certain if Brownie Club was only available in 12 ounce or not, but it wouldn't surprise me if they also produced a 10 ounce. Nor am I certain, other than what it says in my acl book, whether a 1935 has even been confirmed yet. As for the possibility of a 1934, I believe that started as a rumor but with just enough supporting evidence from various sources to suggest that one likely does exist. Please don't ask me to supply that so called evidence because at the moment it escapes me as to where I saw it, but possibly from one of you Rhode Island collectors.

 Bob


----------



## splante (Oct 28, 2012)

didnt ribottleguy post a pic of a 1934 or 1935 28 oz one before


----------



## splante (Oct 28, 2012)

here's the pic I need to get ahold of RIbottleguy to see if he can post a pic of the bottom
 and if anything is on the neck


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 30, 2012)

splante ~

 Thanks.

 That looks like the right label. It will be interesting to see what RIB has to say. 

 I recently contacted Bill Lockhart (Bottle Research Group / B.R.G.) to pick his brain again and see what he had to say about early acls in general and the Browine Club in particular. One observation he made about the Brownie Club is that it is a two-color bottle and that most of the early acls he is familiar with (such as Jumbo Cola and 7up) are one-color labels and that two-color labels were likely made a little later than 1934-35. But he added that he wasn't 100% certain about this because he has not seen or examined enough 1934s and 1935s to draw any definite conclusions.

 Another thing I have wondered about is why there were so many soda brands from the Providence, Rhode Island area that used the word "Club?" Here's the one's I came up with so far, but there may be others ... 

 As far as I know these were separate / independent bottlers. Not to mention a ton of other Providence bottlers by various other names.

 Brownie Club
 Bridge Club
 Clover Club
 Glee Club
 Golf Club
 Hope Club
 Quaker Club
 Warwick Club
 Yacht Club

 http://platform3research.com/HTML/Soda/MEMACTRI.html


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 30, 2012)

PS ~

 Steve / splante

 I'm watching CNN and following the hurricane damage reports. I hope you and everyone else in the region are safe and doing okay.

 Bob


----------



## splante (Oct 31, 2012)

thanks for asking speaking for myself in the Warwick area we faired pretty well, still have power and thats a big plus compared  tropical storm Irene when we lost power for 7 days. seems like most of RI came through ok. Most of the damage was south and west from us


----------



## splante (Oct 31, 2012)

heres a few more
 liberty club
 lion club
 quaker club
 town club
 wellington club
 club club


----------



## LC (Oct 31, 2012)

Was listening to the news here in Ohio this evening and they said that eight million homes were out of electric over fifteen or seventeen states . Two hundred Duke trucks from here in Ohio are heading out to different areas of the country to try and help get those people hooked back up . I heard the death toll and seen the damage in different parts of the country . It can't help but break one's heart to know what those folks are going through . My prayers goes out to all of them .


----------



## splante (Nov 8, 2012)

I wanted ot see if anyone caught it...no such bottle as club club at least in Rhode Island


> ORIGINAL:  splante
> 
> heres a few more
> liberty club
> ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 8, 2012)

Steve ~

 You trickster! Shame on you. (Lol)

 I caught it but didn't question it ... especially considering there are so many "Club" related sodas from Providence. I just figured Club-Club was one of them. 

 Bob


----------



## smoothjazz63 (Nov 13, 2012)

I found two different Brownies in a basement in Barrington, RI yesterday.  I'll email you when I get home and get a closer look at them.  David Curenton


----------



## splante (Nov 14, 2012)

any pics smoothjazz,always to see if diffrent versions are out there


----------



## RIBottleguy (Nov 15, 2012)

There are a bunch of Bottler's Bureau books on ebay that forum member CeleryCola posted the link for.  He's bidding on a bunch, and plans to share them with those interested.  They should show when Brownie Club first began in RI (and perhaps shed some light on Glee Club!)


----------



## splante (Nov 17, 2012)

Taylor 
 check out the 1936 book listed I had the sellar post some additional pictures of the inside and he posted 2 pages of Rhode Island bottles


----------



## splante (Nov 23, 2012)

its not a 1934 Brownie but this is a snow moon from fall river with the 4 moon label and a 4 on the bottom. according to go no it could be a 1934 or is it just a typo or mistake by gono
 2 SNOW MOON   44 C 1934 MA Clear 12 Yellow/Black "DELCO"-Four Small Moon Face 

 I always thought it was a 1944 because it seems to have a dot near the 4 however it may be further away and higher then normal for the . code


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 23, 2012)

Steve ~

 It's too bad the Dot vs No-Dot Owens-Illinois bottles aren't cut-and-dried one way or another without controversy, but I suppose we'll just have to accept that for the time being. Aside from that I'm inclined to think your Snow Moon acl is in fact a 1934, especially when you take into account that most (but not all) post 1940 Owens-Illinois bottles had Duraglas embossed on the base along with the stippling bumps, neither of which does your Snow Moon have. I vote 1934, but then again, I might be throwing stones in a glass house. If we can determine the in-operation dates for Delco Beverages it might help. I took a quick look around but haven't found much yet except that every date so far for Snow Moon (other than on gono.com) list it as 1940s/50s+

 Speaking of gono.com, go back to where you found the 1934 date for the Snow Moon and look just above it at the "Snappy" listing. It's indicating an acl for 1930, which surely is a typo, or is it?

 Thanks for sharing. 

 Bob


----------



## splante (Nov 23, 2012)

oh crap


----------



## splante (Nov 23, 2012)

the "dot" could just be a mark on the glass some others seem to be around the bottle, guess Iam hoping for the best..gonna thin out my non RI acl bottles to make room for my new RI ones ..but I think I might have to hold onto this snow moon until the jury is out on this one


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 24, 2012)

Steve ~

 I found the following from a *1920* "The American Bottler" ... ( So there's still hope for your Snow Moon as being a 1934 )

 Trademark Registered

*Delco*, by Edmund J Delahanty ~ Fall River, Mass.

 The book is a January 1920 edition, which suggest the trademark was actually registered in 1919

 http://books.google.com/books?id=LZZRAAAAYAAJ&pg=RA2-PA58&lpg=RA2-PA58&dq=delco+beverages+fall+river+michigan&source=bl&ots=hFUv309O3L&sig=JU15XBQbptFm39-kS8REh2EAA_U&hl=en&sa=X&ei=ud2wUP_KIoHC2gWxqYDwCg&ved=0CC4Q6AEwADgK#v=onepage&q=delco%20beverages%20fall%20river%20michigan&f=false


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 24, 2012)

However ...

 I'm not 100% certain it is referring to Delco *Beverages*. But how many different companies by the name of Delco could there have been in Fall River, Massachusetts in 1919-1920? So irregardless whether your Snow Moon is a 1934 or a 1944, and it is the right Delco in the article, then we at least know the trademark was registered prior to those dates.

 Bob


----------



## splante (Nov 24, 2012)

I guess I would need to know when the Delco was taking off the label.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  splante
> 
> I guess I would need to know when the Delco was taking off the label.


 
 Steve ~

 I'm not sure what you mean. Are you saying there are Snow Moon acls that don't have Delco Beverages on the label?

 Bob


----------



## smoothjazz63 (Nov 28, 2012)

False alarm...both Brownie's are Brownie "over" Club.  Sorry.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jul 23, 2013)

Hello old post!
 Well, after a lot of research, I have reached the tentative conclusion that there are no 1930s Brownie Club bottles.  The earliest one I have (block lettering) is from 1946.  I think nearly all 1930s ACLs are single-color, at least all the examples I have seen.  The earliest ACLs from RI that I have found so far are Deep Rock (1937) and Alka-Time (1938), both from the Deep Rock Co. of West Barrington, RI.  There are still some ACLs from this company that I have not seen yet, so they might go earlier.


----------



## T D (Jul 23, 2013)

Most all, if not all of my pre 1940 ACLs are 2 color.  Most are the duller paint.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 24, 2013)

My primary reason for searching for a "possible 1934" and apparently "definite 1935" Brownie Club acl is because of this listing from Rick Sweeney's book ... 

 "Collecting Applied Color Label Soda Bottles" ... 2002 publication.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 24, 2013)

*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 24, 2013)

I painted in the red on this image for clarification of the terms and numbers ...


----------



## RIBottleguy (Aug 27, 2015)

*Re:  RE: BROWNIE CLUB BEVERAGES ~ SEARCH FOR A 1934 ACL*

I came across some new info, so I figured I'd resurrect this post.  According to the United Beverage Bureau, the Brownie Club Bottling Co. was established in 1937.  So, in theory the oldest ACL could date to 1937.  Since my last post above, I have positively ID'd the oldest style Brownie Club ACL as a plain 12oz. bottle.  I have a partially ghosted example dating to 1939.  Here's a picture of the old style:


----------

